# accomodation



## varghese (May 4, 2010)

hi everyone!!!

I have a question here..pls help me!!.
Is it possible to find a decent accommodation for 1500AED for a bachelor..


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Decent accommodation for AED 1,500 a month? In short, no.

Room shares maybe...

-


----------



## varghese (May 4, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Decent accommodation for AED 1,500 a month? In short, no.
> 
> Room shares maybe...
> 
> -


i was expecting for a shared accommodation(probably with 2 or 3 ppl) only, but a decent one..


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Decent accommodation for AED 1,500 a month? In short, no.
> 
> Room shares maybe...
> 
> -


In Ajman and Sharjah yes. Esp as room shares....


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

varghese said:


> i was expecting for a shared accommodation(probably with 2 or 3 ppl) only, but a decent one..


Even in the cheaper areas of town, a old run-down 2 bed apartment is going to start at AED 60,000 a year. That's AED 5,000 a month. Plus bills on top.

Research is key...

-


----------



## varghese (May 4, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> In Ajman and Sharjah yes. Esp as room shares....


thank you !!!

my work place is at bur dubai...so am looking for an accommodation within 5 miles to bur dubai


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Define what you mean by "decent" accomodation.

You mean having one bedroom just for yourself? (then no)
In a "nice" area of the city? nice as in close to amenities etc.? (don't think so)

That budget will only cover a room share. Again, go to Dubizzle....


----------



## varghese (May 4, 2010)

dizzyizzy said:


> Define what you mean by "decent" accomodation.
> 
> You mean having one bedroom just for yourself? (then no)
> In a "nice" area of the city? nice as in close to amenities etc.? (don't think so)
> ...


i definitely dint mean separate bedroom for myself,i very well know thats not possible..Area could be mediocre..by decent accommodation i meant a room with basic amenities like AIRCONS..Washing machine.. internet...esp toilets neat and tidy..


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

You could probably get a room on sharing basis in Bur Dubai for 1500 a month, but not sure if rooms are provided with internet access. Every place in Dubai is air conditioned, so that shouldn't be a problem. You might even end up sharing one room amongst 3 people for that amount.


----------



## patrick23 (May 5, 2010)

What kind of brand of any water do u usually drink?


----------



## |James| (Dec 23, 2009)

varghese said:


> i was expecting for a shared accommodation(probably with 2 or 3 ppl) only, but a decent one..


2 or 3 people in a single bedroom sounds decent to you?


----------



## |James| (Dec 23, 2009)

patrick23 said:


> What kind of brand of any water do u usually drink?


Evian Water


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

|James| said:


> 2 or 3 people in a single bedroom sounds decent to you?


depends who the other 2 are


----------



## |James| (Dec 23, 2009)

heh! A wholesome threesome!


----------



## |James| (Dec 23, 2009)

so Sharjah police seem to crack down on unmarried straight couples..... wonder why they are so unassuming when it comes down to all those bed space shares!


----------



## varghese (May 4, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> You could probably get a room on sharing basis in Bur Dubai for 1500 a month, but not sure if rooms are provided with internet access. Every place in Dubai is air conditioned, so that shouldn't be a problem. You might even end up sharing one room amongst 3 people for that amount.


that was comforting..thank you for that info..


----------



## varghese (May 4, 2010)

|James| said:


> 2 or 3 people in a single bedroom sounds decent to you?


comparin to 12 to 16 it is indeed!..cant help it dude..for kinda money i pay cant expect more yu see!


----------



## |James| (Dec 23, 2009)

I guess so. Rents in Sharjah are not too bad. Its about 15K-18K for a studio. To get to Dubai if you still do not have transportation there are a few transport companies that run mini vans to and from Dubai like Fancy!


----------



## varghese (May 4, 2010)

|James| said:


> I guess so. Rents in Sharjah are not too bad. Its about 15K-18K for a studio. To get to Dubai if you still do not have transportation there are a few transport companies that run mini vans to and from Dubai like Fancy!


sounds like a nice bet..ill chk out for that option as well..thanks dude !!!


----------

